# Which ROM?



## hermy65 (Aug 6, 2011)

Im late to the S3 party and there are a pile of ROMs to choose from. Which does the community generally prefer and why?


----------



## jayRokk (Feb 23, 2013)

Its all up to your likings... No ROM is the "best" ROM. Try different ones out and see which one fits you best

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

I realize you are late to the S3 party and as such are not up to date on all the info. But here is what I posted in another "which ROM should I run" thread and it applies here too:

These threads produce numerous results for the best ROM, or which ROM you should run. So you try the most suggested one, don't like it, flash the next most suggested one, don't like it, and keep flashing ROMs until you find one you like. That is no different than going into the development section, reading the descriptions in the OPs of each ROM, then trying which one you like the best based off the information you read. No one can tell you which ROM you should run except for you, because no one knows what you like except for you. Do the due diligence and read each ROM description, then flash the one that appeals to you most, or has the most features you want. You will spend less time flashing ROMs this way, and will most likely end up being happier with your choice in the long run. Thread closed.


----------

